# Color please :)



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Is there a slight hint of mosaic??? One wing has that random black feather while the other one does not. And what is the over color of the pigeon? A lavender? Thanks!


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

looks like a red check


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, it's a lavender  Sometimes the spread gene does not cover the pattern very well, so you'll see the checks leak through like this. That black feather means he is a boy. I don't think it is mosaic, unfortunately. Sometimes the black/blue flecking on red birds (which signify that they are carrying blue, which only males can do) can turn out large patches instead of just tiny spots.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep, it's a lavender  Sometimes the spread gene does not cover the pattern very well, so you'll see the checks leak through like this. That black feather means he is a boy. I don't think it is mosaic, unfortunately. Sometimes the black/blue flecking on red birds (which signify that they are carrying blue, which only males can do) can turn out large patches instead of just tiny spots.


i agree, is a lavenderchecks wanted to come out, but genes decided something else


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> That black feather means he is a boy. I don't think it is mosaic, unfortunately. Sometimes the black/blue flecking on red birds (which signify that they are carrying blue, which only males can do) can turn out large patches instead of just tiny spots.


Youre right! He is indeed a male! Its interesting because his nest mate was pure black! The next two youngsters I got seemed to be a dilute or a lavender. I have two more coming from that pair and it seems as if theyre both going to be lavender or dilute. I was hopin' for another pure black!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well as long as you have that pair together, there is still a chance of more blacks  The same gene that turns red birds into lavenders, also causes blue birds to turn black. So you could get black birds out of this little guy as well


----------

